
Icahn: How to Stop Turning U.S. Corporations into Tax Exiles - shadowmoses
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/14/opinion/how-to-stop-turning-us-corporations-into-tax-exiles.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=opinion-c-col-left-region&region=opinion-c-col-left-region&WT.nav=opinion-c-col-left-region&mtrref=www.nytimes.com&gwh=14A54897C6E0E76070E13DCAFF9D3E7C&gwt=pay&assetType=opinion&_r=0
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10730231](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10730231)

~~~
shadowmoses
My bad.

